# Hello I am new here but need help with V.A. Problem



## REV_HOWARD1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi I am Retired Army Captain Howard Boyer " The Tiger" served in Vietnam 1967 to 1973 Left disabled in 1973 February. Went to V.A. in San Diego Ca. April 1973 deposited my personal & medical files received an appointment in May 1973/ 30 days later. Went and checked in but was told there was no record of me ever being in the military. I cussed fussed shouted screamed at the clerk, and was cuffed by security and taken off the property of V.A. in San Diego Ca. this rebuke continued till 1998 when I finally did manage to enroll with V.A. Now I have a VSO that will help me to get an adjustment of enrollment back to April 1973. But I need a letter from any body who may have been there when I raised such a ruckus. The letter needs to attest that I was there to file for benefits. And your signature needs to be notarized.
If you can help me I am sure it can also be beneficial for you. Perhaps I was talking to you before being insulted and muscled off the property.
You can reach me directly by mail at 4195 Highway 68 Suite C #219 Golden Valley AZ 86413 or email at hboyer@frontiernet.net


----------



## MaryL (Apr 11, 2015)

Really?  You have no other means to prove it,  SS deductions, Medical records, Nothing? You served you must have something to show for it.


----------



## REV_HOWARD1 (Apr 11, 2015)

REV_HOWARD1 said:


> Hi I am Retired Army Captain Howard Boyer " The Tiger" served in Vietnam 1967 to 1973 Left disabled in 1973 February. Went to V.A. in San Diego Ca. April 1973 deposited my personal & medical files received an appointment in May 1973/ 30 days later. Went and checked in but was told there was no record of me ever being in the military. I cussed fussed shouted screamed at the clerk, and was cuffed by security and taken off the property of V.A. in San Diego Ca. this rebuke continued till 1998 when I finally did manage to enroll with V.A. Now I have a VSO that will help me to get an adjustment of enrollment back to April 1973. But I need a letter from any body who may have been there when I raised such a ruckus. The letter needs to attest that I was there to file for benefits. And your signature needs to be notarized.
> If you can help me I am sure it can also be beneficial for you. Perhaps I was talking to you before being insulted and muscled off the property.
> You can reach me directly by mail at 4195 Highway 68 Suite C #219 Golden Valley AZ 86413 or email at hboyer@frontiernet.net





MaryL said:


> Really?  You have no other means to prove it,  SS deductions, Medical records, Nothing? You served you must have something to show for it.


Well if this is how it works. My replier May L Back then NO social security was deducted. Merdical records are what I left with V.A. in San Diego and they lost it.


----------



## REV_HOWARD1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Since the whole records issues with V.A. over the years a lot has changed. Back then a common answer a vet received was " SO SORRY BUT THE PERSONAL ARCHIVE IN St. LOUIS BURNED DOWN NOTHING LEFT. And also my Senator tried for 2 years to get copies of my personal file and all he received was a letter from the BEARUE of Military personal stated If your constituent was absent from his duty station longer then 90 days the files were SHREDDED AND BURNED to be in keeping with the FEDERAL PAPER REDUCTION ACT " A NIXON IDEA"


----------



## MaryL (Apr 11, 2015)

You have some record, a picture , something. Yes? How do I know you aren't making this up? Not that I think that. But you gotta have something here. Not just words.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 11, 2015)

Good luck, you're gonna need it..........


----------



## REV_HOWARD1 (Apr 12, 2015)

MaryL said:


> You have some record, a picture , something. Yes? How do I know you aren't making this up? Not that I think that. But you gotta have something here. Not just words.


Hello Mary L, That is what I am searching for is any one who was there who remembers and is still alive. Beleave me lots of times V.A. will accept one federal document and reject others. Like in example to get a combat rating on an obvious service related injury a person must submit a after battle report that is a officers statement of how the enemy was engaged and who was injured and how that happened. so ty to find that? or try to get your dead buddies to write you a statement in support.
Then remember the federal government no longer keeps every scrap of paper they shred and burn tons of it.
And electronic data? well for example one fall I was at the V.A. in San Diego Ca. and they had a cyber attack. It totally crashed the whole hospital computer system. There where MDs and surgical specialists going around with paper on clipboards who did not have a clue what to do for some patients. That huge hospital mostly came to a HALT nothing happened, the pharmacy was the biggist problem.
My lawyer has dealt with this a long time. I have been in the system since 1998 based on a first reserve enlistment. But I actually enrolled in 1973. So tell me how would you feel if upon retirement you filed and the SSA system lost your file so it took you 25 years to work more then get into the retirement system. Would you be willing to just totally forget that first 25 years that you had ZERO income? Just give it to the government?


----------



## Grandma (Apr 12, 2015)

Welcome, Rev H.

It's been 42 years since the San Diego incident, a lot of people that were there then aren't alive now.

There should be some record of your enlistment, boot camp, assignment, and discharge, if you can find those records you may be able to find the rest.

Have you gone to your local American Legion? They seem to know a lot about personnel. Go there, ask around.


----------



## REV_HOWARD1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Grandma said:


> Welcome, Rev H.
> 
> It's been 42 years since the San Diego incident, a lot of people that were there then aren't alive now.
> 
> ...


Yes 42 years I am aware of that. The problem at this point is not proof I was in the service of USA. The biggest question my lawyer has is to break the argument by V.A. that I never made a request for benefits back in 1973 during April. My lawyer does not want to be in a federal Court with a I said he said argument of words about the date I first filed for benefits.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 12, 2015)

something isnt right here.....my father would be about your age i guess....he served two tours of vietnam....oddly when i began to close my mothers home....what did i find....the history of his military service....

even guys who didnt care for the forced service..they were drafted...keep something....their short time calendars seemed to be things they kept...but always a bit of that era

why would you need someone to see you toss a fit.....something isnt right here....total bullshit if you ask me...which no one really did


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 12, 2015)

ahh i see the clarification of the date of trying to collect....do you have anything perhaps a copy of the incident report from security...you are fucked....this is just gonna be impossible to prove


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Why would you post your story here and not on a veteran's board?   ......


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 12, 2015)

there are just no records that anyone is required to keep that long...and then you have the transfers from paper to computer etc loss of data there....


----------



## REV_HOWARD1 (Apr 12, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> something isnt right here.....my father would be about your age i guess....he served two tours of vietnam....oddly when i began to close my mothers home....what did i find....the history of his military service....
> 
> even guys who didnt care for the forced service..they were drafted...keep something....their short time calendars seemed to be things they kept...but always a bit of that era
> 
> why would you need someone to see you toss a fit.....something isnt right here....total bullshit if you ask me...which no one really did


Why don't you just go right ahead and call me a baby killer and mother raper like all the other worthless hippy communist bastards at that time. I had no family to come home to. They all died when I was 12 years old. I ENLISTED so I could have an income. if you do not happen to remember just before Vietnam there was a long recession NO JOBS NO WORK factories shut down excepting those who worked for NASA. I lived in the countryside for several decades camping out. YOU DO NOT HAVE TO ACCEPT ANYTHING I HAVE SAID. Yes you go through 10 years of what I went through and come back only to be rebuked and vilified. So see how you like it!!
The issue never was did I serve that was amended the issue is did I make any application for benefits in APRIL 1973. READ THE STATEMENT DUDE DO YOU UNDERSTAND ENGLISH ?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 12, 2015)

Saint Louis lost your DD214 ???


----------



## REV_HOWARD1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Why would you post your story here and not on a veteran's board?   ......


HEY the TITLE BLOCK on MY PC SAYS THIS IS A VETERANS SITE. OH EXCUSE ME I MUST BE IN THE WRONG COUNTRY NEED TO GO BACK TO CANADA !!!


----------



## REV_HOWARD1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Saint Louis lost your DD214 ???


BACK IN THE 1950s to mid 1960s There WAS A MILITARY WAREHOUSE ARCHIVE OF PAPER RECORDS AT st. LOUIS MO. GO READ YOUR HISTORY. The story is that in the mid 1960s like 1965 or so it burned down and no other archive was available to store data, by the end of Vietnam. This was a military warehouse of records.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 12, 2015)

REV_HOWARD1 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Saint Louis lost your DD214 ???
> ...


Then get a hold of people you served with..You might have been in Nam with dear old Dad....


----------



## guno (Apr 12, 2015)

REV_HOWARD1 said:


> Hi I am Retired Army Captain Howard Boyer " The Tiger" served in Vietnam 1967 to 1973 Left disabled in 1973 February. Went to V.A. in San Diego Ca. April 1973 deposited my personal & medical files received an appointment in May 1973/ 30 days later. Went and checked in but was told there was no record of me ever being in the military. I cussed fussed shouted screamed at the clerk, and was cuffed by security and taken off the property of V.A. in San Diego Ca. this rebuke continued till 1998 when I finally did manage to enroll with V.A. Now I have a VSO that will help me to get an adjustment of enrollment back to April 1973. But I need a letter from any body who may have been there when I raised such a ruckus. The letter needs to attest that I was there to file for benefits. And your signature needs to be notarized.
> If you can help me I am sure it can also be beneficial for you. Perhaps I was talking to you before being insulted and muscled off the property.
> You can reach me directly by mail at 4195 Highway 68 Suite C #219 Golden Valley AZ 86413 or email at hboyer@frontiernet.net




So you don't have your DD 214? Interesting


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 12, 2015)

guno said:


> REV_HOWARD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I am Retired Army Captain Howard Boyer " The Tiger" served in Vietnam 1967 to 1973 Left disabled in 1973 February. Went to V.A. in San Diego Ca. April 1973 deposited my personal & medical files received an appointment in May 1973/ 30 days later. Went and checked in but was told there was no record of me ever being in the military. I cussed fussed shouted screamed at the clerk, and was cuffed by security and taken off the property of V.A. in San Diego Ca. this rebuke continued till 1998 when I finally did manage to enroll with V.A. Now I have a VSO that will help me to get an adjustment of enrollment back to April 1973. But I need a letter from any body who may have been there when I raised such a ruckus. The letter needs to attest that I was there to file for benefits. And your signature needs to be notarized.
> ...


I made multiple copies for ID.. Kept copies of my personnel file also..One advantage of doing admin work while in the Army...


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

REV_HOWARD1 said:


> Why don't you just go right ahead and call me a baby killer and mother raper like all the other worthless hippy communist bastards at that time. I had no family to come home to. They all died when I was 12 years old. I *ENLISTED* so I could have an income. if you do not happen to remember just before Vietnam there was a long recession NO JOBS NO WORK factories shut down excepting those who worked for NASA. I lived in the countryside for several decades camping out. YOU DO NOT HAVE TO ACCEPT ANYTHING I HAVE SAID. Yes you go through 10 years of what I went through and come back only to be rebuked and vilified. So see how you like it!!
> The issue never was did I serve that was amended the issue is did I make any application for benefits in APRIL 1973. READ THE STATEMENT DUDE DO YOU UNDERSTAND ENGLISH ?


I call BS on your entire story.

First you claim to be a retired officer. Which means that you where "Commissioned".

Now you are telling us that you "Enlisted" into the service. Which means that you were just a regular soldier.

If you were a retired officer then you would have a good retirement income and not have to camp in the woods for years just to survive.

My advice would be for you to see a public mental health professional and get some meds.    ......


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 12, 2015)

I think the OP is insane. The story is full of holes. We all get DD214 forms when we leave, the VA doesn't control military records. 

Then going ballistic over the posts? WTF? The only thing believable is they kicked him the fuck out of the hospital and told him not to come back.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 12, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> I think the OP is insane. The story is full of holes. We all get DD214 forms when we leave, the VA doesn't control military records.
> 
> Then going ballistic over the posts? WTF? The only thing believable is they kicked him the fuck out of the hospital and told him not to come back.


The VA will do that....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 12, 2015)

o my...still think its bullshit...simple as that...


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

REV_HOWARD1 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Saint Louis lost your DD214 ???
> ...


So the warehouse burned down in the 60's with all of your records.

Yet you claim to have separated from the service in 1973 and there is no record or DD-214 of you due to the fire.

Interesting.........


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2015)

REV_HOWARD1 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you post your story here and not on a veteran's board?   ......
> ...


Are you sure that you were in the US Army?

Maybe you were in the French Foreign Legion and didn't realize it?    .


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 12, 2015)

REV_HOWARD1 said:


> Hi I am Retired Army Captain Howard Boyer " The Tiger" served in Vietnam 1967 to 1973 Left disabled in 1973 February. Went to V.A. in San Diego Ca. April 1973 deposited my personal & medical files received an appointment in May 1973/ 30 days later. Went and checked in but was told there was no record of me ever being in the military. I cussed fussed shouted screamed at the clerk, and was cuffed by security and taken off the property of V.A. in San Diego Ca. this rebuke continued till 1998 when I finally did manage to enroll with V.A. Now I have a VSO that will help me to get an adjustment of enrollment back to April 1973. But I need a letter from any body who may have been there when I raised such a ruckus. The letter needs to attest that I was there to file for benefits. And your signature needs to be notarized.
> If you can help me I am sure it can also be beneficial for you. Perhaps I was talking to you before being insulted and muscled off the property.
> You can reach me directly by mail at 4195 Highway 68 Suite C #219 Golden Valley AZ 86413 or email at hboyer@frontiernet.net





Ok..........


There is a special room here, I think you will like it alot:

Error US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Uhhh, welcome to USMB. And thank you for your service to our great nation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Good luck, you're gonna need it..........


amen to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2015)

REV_HOWARD1 said:


> Since the whole records issues with V.A. over the years a lot has changed. Back then a common answer a vet received was " SO SORRY BUT THE PERSONAL ARCHIVE IN St. LOUIS BURNED DOWN NOTHING LEFT. And also my Senator tried for 2 years to get copies of my personal file and all he received was a letter from the BEARUE of Military personal stated If your constituent was absent from his duty station longer then 90 days the files were SHREDDED AND BURNED to be in keeping with the FEDERAL PAPER REDUCTION ACT " A NIXON IDEA"



yeah it amazes me there are actually people out there who still to this day think DICK -which is all he should be called since thats what he was,that DICK Nixon,was such a great president falling for the propaganda that he ended the war when it was the AMERICAN PEOPLE that stood up to our corrupt government who really ended the war.

Had DICK Nixon had his way and he was able to serve another term it would have gone on for another four years had he had his way.He derailed the paris peace talks deliberately derailing them  so he could get elected.

It wasnt the vietcong or the NVA that murdered 58,000 americans.It was those two bastards Dick Nixon and LBJ.may they burn in hell.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 13, 2015)

For some reason the OPs name rings a bell, but not in a good way.  Have friends that flew choppers in Vietnam, unfortunately haven't seen them in at least a decade.  I seem to remember them talking about some guy online who called himself "The Tiger" and claimed to be a pilot in Nam but failed at all levels to prove it because he was a fake.  
Now whether this is the same guy or not........


----------



## Camp (Apr 13, 2015)

I have never met anyone who was in country for so many tours. '67 to '73 would indicate five or six tours. We can figure stuff out a lot easier if you have specific units and your MOS. A unit and your postings during a specified period can help prove your case and find folks who served with you. Might even come across some that knew you back in those days.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 13, 2015)

guno said:


> REV_HOWARD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I am Retired Army Captain Howard Boyer " The Tiger" served in Vietnam 1967 to 1973 Left disabled in 1973 February. Went to V.A. in San Diego Ca. April 1973 deposited my personal & medical files received an appointment in May 1973/ 30 days later. Went and checked in but was told there was no record of me ever being in the military. I cussed fussed shouted screamed at the clerk, and was cuffed by security and taken off the property of V.A. in San Diego Ca. this rebuke continued till 1998 when I finally did manage to enroll with V.A. Now I have a VSO that will help me to get an adjustment of enrollment back to April 1973. But I need a letter from any body who may have been there when I raised such a ruckus. The letter needs to attest that I was there to file for benefits. And your signature needs to be notarized.
> ...


true. I have 4 copies PLUS the original. Why give someone the only copy of something you have, especially in the 70's before electronic copies were the order of the day, and walk away?

Anyway, thats like closing the barn door after the horse has already left.


----------



## Aktas (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Caroljo (May 11, 2015)

guno said:


> REV_HOWARD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I am Retired Army Captain Howard Boyer " The Tiger" served in Vietnam 1967 to 1973 Left disabled in 1973 February. Went to V.A. in San Diego Ca. April 1973 deposited my personal & medical files received an appointment in May 1973/ 30 days later. Went and checked in but was told there was no record of me ever being in the military. I cussed fussed shouted screamed at the clerk, and was cuffed by security and taken off the property of V.A. in San Diego Ca. this rebuke continued till 1998 when I finally did manage to enroll with V.A. Now I have a VSO that will help me to get an adjustment of enrollment back to April 1973. But I need a letter from any body who may have been there when I raised such a ruckus. The letter needs to attest that I was there to file for benefits. And your signature needs to be notarized.
> ...



Can't you get that at your home town court house?  I thought my husband had before...could be wrong.  This sounds really fishy!


----------



## Moonglow (May 11, 2015)

Caroljo said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > REV_HOWARD1 said:
> ...


To get a copy you have to submit the proper paper work and send it to St. Louis which is the major record keeper of the military...


----------

